# Pygmy Jerboa?



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Just wondering are these little guys even available in the pet trade?


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Hi, 

The most commonly sold jerboa species now available in the market are the Lesser Egyptian Jerboa [Jaculus jaculus] and the Greater Egyptian Jerboa [Jaculus orientalis].

But there was a time [2000 - 2003] when Pygmy Jerboas were more commonly available also.

Breeding results were much lower than the first two species mentioned, and interest gradually dwindled, to the point where we mostly see only these two now. Four Toed Jerboas were also freely available during this period, not the case now.

There are probably private exotic collections scattered throughout the UK that still hold remnants of the past. But unless we start to see the importing of more jerboa species into the UK, then it would be a rare find indeed to find either Pygmys or 4 Toeds in the pet trade.

HTH

R


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm hoping to get some Four-toeds in the future and also Greater Five-toeds, but they are not cheap. My understanding from the Pygmy's point is the ones that were imported never made it past a few days, because of incorrect diet and husbandry.

Unfortunately, Pakistan is not importing/exporting because of the current political problems over there, so it may be a while before we see any Pygmy's again


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

It is very very hard to track down species other than the lessers/greaters mentioned by Rory. Its a great shame as they are fabulous little creatures. I'd love to keep more species some day...


----------



## chalcosoma (May 24, 2009)

*Breeding Jaculus orientalis*

I'd love to get a hold of any of the Allactaga genus, with those big rabbit ears!

Rory, it sounds like you know people who have bred both J. jaculus and J. orientalis. And were they able to raise the babies? 

I'd really like to contact anyone who has. 

The J. orientalis are doing fine but have really reverted to "wild-state" - they are wary and secretive, with lightning reflexes if disturbed. I don't really know if this is a good situation for breeding or not - is it better if they are tamer, or wilder?

I see them come out at night and "dance" - they are just a blur as they sort of trot-scamper to and fro on fast-forward! Fascinating to watch!

Regards

Michel


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

we do have a couple of clients who have successfully bred and raised J. jaculus and J. orientalis

when rory is up he'll add some more information no doubt 

N


----------



## DarianWhite (Jun 24, 2009)

I'd also be very interested - was told there were a few to be found in London to no avail!


----------

